
Bashing the Awesome Bar - danw
http://jamtoday.beehold.us/post/43428831/bashing-the-awesome-bar
======
timcederman
Did anyone else find this somewhat incoherent?

~~~
sc
Do you mean with the ad that, obscuring the content, follows you down the
page?

------
sysop073
That gigantic ad that follows you down the screen is ridiculous

